# Columbus,Ohio  Feb.16



## appliedlips (Jan 25, 2008)

The Columbus Ohio show is Saturday Feb.16 from  9:00am to 2:30 ,early entry is at 7 am..Hope to see some of you there.


----------



## craigc90 (Feb 15, 2008)

Just wanted to bump this in case anyone is looking for something to do this weekend.Hope to see everyone there.


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 15, 2008)

Looks like Ill get to be there .This will be my first show to see. Hope to meet you all . Hey even if ya dont set up can ya bring a few bottle to barter or trade with. Thanks .   bill


----------



## JGUIS (Feb 16, 2008)

Bill, man I missed ya today.  Doug was yakkin to ya about inks, and I had to find the john.  I of course got sidetracked on the way back, and you were gone.  Sorry I missed ya, you've got some very nice glass.
 For a long hair.
 []
 Just kiddin, I kind of have a running joke with Shagadelic.  I am a former longhair, so I still have joking rights for another 4 months.[]


----------



## Shagnasty (Feb 17, 2008)

blame it on the longhair![]      doug blames it on the longhair(that would be me)all the time     dont matter what "it" is the longhair gits the blame[]      its o.k.  we longhairs are used to it           

 bill      glad i got to meet you at the show      it was cool to put a voice with the pic ya have in your head    wish we could have just sat down for a few and shot the crap for a while but there was just to much going on    did you manage to git out of there with anything left in your wallet[]   there was great stuff everywhere!       later man


----------



## Shagnasty (Feb 17, 2008)

i took a few pics at the show      i will slap a few up here in a min or 2 

 i dont think doug saw me take this one      he is doing his second favorite thing.....flaping his lips[]
 doug(appliedlips)standing with hat on      josh(jguis) siting with hat on


----------



## Shagnasty (Feb 17, 2008)

this was my first bottle show and i was surprized at how many people were there     the place was good sized and full of glass from one end to the other!


----------



## Shagnasty (Feb 17, 2008)

love the jumbos


----------



## Shagnasty (Feb 17, 2008)

got milk?    this person sure did


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey  it was great to meet you guys .Sorry I missed meeting you JGUIS .The long hair cracks are cool like Shag says we allways getting the blame anyway so I'am use too . [] Hey Those Jumbos had some prices on um .That one guy was nice tho I bought a repo lid from him . He had em all. His clear elephant had 245.00 on it I didnt wana look at the price on the green one .  I didnt spend to much thanks to the trade. Heres what I took home.


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh forgot to say that was my first show too. Heres what the boy brought home .The Mrs potters on the left was given to him by the nice Gentlman on the right as you walk in the door.Was a great show and everone was really nice and I had a great time .Just wished I'd gotten there a little sooner Hope get up for a dig some time soon . Oh thanks for atta boy on the glass JGUIS. Good luck diggen guys .bill


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow Shag, I must have missed Rhona's table[] By the way,flapping my lips might be my favorite thing to to do.



> ORIGINAL: Shagnasty
> 
> got milk?    this person sure did


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 17, 2008)

It was a great show,enjoyed very much meeting Bill. B.S.'ed with a ton of old friends.Good seeing Craig again,missed meeting Brian and seeing Paul again.Did you make it down,Paul? Got me a busted up peppersauce,a  to try and put back together,a local ale and a pontilled med and sold a bunch of stuff.Can we do it again today? I can't wait for Mansfield.


----------



## idigjars (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Doug, no couldn't swing it.  I sure wanted to come down there though.  It's about 5-6 hours away.   I do have a show to look forward to this coming weekend though.  I will be setting up.  If you or anybody else on this forum can, come on up.  Make sure you stop by and say hello.  Looks like you guys all had a great time.  Talked to Bill on the phone and he was still excited about the show, who wouldn't be they are so much fun.   Everybody take care and good luck digging or adding items to your collections.   Paul


----------



## craigc90 (Feb 17, 2008)

I must have left to early I didn't get to meet anyone new but me and Doug got to b.s. a little and I cried over his broken flask he had on the table. It was nice checking out some nice bottles and talking to people.I didn't bring much home but had a very good time.


----------



## Brains (Feb 17, 2008)

saw alot of insulator collectors i knew there, and some i didnt. I was hoping to see more lightning rod insulators at the show, there was a really nice saddle block there somewhere but it was at the other end of the show room and someone else got it before i did. Eaugh, still got a couple nice insulators. Got there at 9:06 and everyone else allready beat me there! Now i gota wait for the mansfield show.


----------



## Shagnasty (Feb 18, 2008)

thought i would put up a few more pics of the show


----------



## Shagnasty (Feb 18, 2008)

all kinda goodies


----------



## Shagnasty (Feb 18, 2008)

a few acls


----------



## longneck (Feb 18, 2008)

looks like it was a good show wish i could have been there but it would have been a long walk for me wish someone  would have stop by and took me wish them    good pics guys and Doug i hope flapping your lipps isn't your favorite thing to  
      well just thought i would put up my 2 cents in


----------

